# MACROPOXY 646



## Swift87 (7 mo ago)

Hey guys new here to paint talk so I used macropoxy 646 for the first time never used it before but after mixing a,and b letting it sweat for 30 mins this product was thick hard to brush hard to roll it was like trying to roll roof tar ,is it necessary to put the reducer??? Did I mix it wrong?


----------



## MeMyself (Jun 13, 2021)

How long did you mix it?


----------



## dwb (12 mo ago)

Swift87 said:


> Hey guys new here to paint talk so I used macropoxy 646 for the first time never used it before but after mixing a,and b letting it sweat for 30 mins this product was thick hard to brush hard to roll it was like trying to roll roof tar ,is it necessary to put the reducer??? Did I mix it wrong?


No it’s a thick product,takes awhile to get used to it. You can thin it wit xylene as well


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Only thin it with the reducer spec'ed by sherwin, using any other kind can jerk around with the product durability. I hate the stuff and the fumes are terrible.


----------



## Cody_. (8 d ago)

I always thin my 646 but I also only spray it. I use MEK OR XYLENE


----------

